# soding wind!!



## gavroche (3 Dec 2011)

I went out this morning, all dressed and prepared for a cold one but turned back after only 3 miles. The wind was so strong it saps all your energy! Are we going to have this wind until next spring?


----------



## jonathanw (3 Dec 2011)

gavroche said:


> I went out this morning, all dressed and prepared for a cold one but turned back after only 3 miles. The wind was so strong it saps all your energy! Are we going to have this wind until next spring?


 
It has certainly been brutal this week. Here's hoping for a calmer spell!


----------



## MattHB (4 Dec 2011)

I hate the wind. Makes me feel incredibly unfit!!!


----------



## HLaB (4 Dec 2011)

For a change the winds weren't too bad here today but they still made it hard work. I don't know what it is about winds either sometimes strong constant winds are less of a problem than weaker energy sapping gusts


----------



## cycleruk (4 Dec 2011)

whats worse then a head wind..... a head wind on a straight road!


----------



## tyred (5 Dec 2011)

I did a forty miler yesterday morning. Didn't seem too bad setting out so I took my fixed gear. It became very windy and cold shortly after I left and I did the last 20 miles or so through open countryside with no shelter being pelted by hailstones and into a hellish head wind at 10 - 11mph, struggling to maintain a decent cadence on a gear that was way too high for the conditions. My legs were burning.

If only some bright spark could invent a device which allows a cyclist to have a selection of about 18+ gears to choose from....


----------

